# Theme of the Week



## Bontakun (Jul 1, 2018)

*THEME OF THE WEEK*​Greetings, artists. Do you want to practice regularly but sometimes need motivation?
Theme of the week is here to give you the weekly motivation you need!

Basically, every week, on Tuesday, a theme will be announced. Then you can draw, sculpt, paint, etc. according to that theme and* share your work with us*! You can post your results where you usually post your art, such as the Daily Sketch and Fanart thread, and tag your post with [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG].

Themes will be *drawn* from the Anime Art Battle . On weeks of Anime Art Battle rounds, we'll get the exact same theme as the one drawn for that round. If/when AAB themes have been depleted, we'll pull something from Zerochan/Pixiv/Safebooru "currently popular" pages as a theme.

Theme announcements are on Tuesday, 10PM GMT.

If you do at least two in-theme pieces a month, you'll get a bonus participation point. This is *fast-practice oriented*, so the theme will change each week.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *The Theme Pool*​
> What themes do you want to see your favorite anime characters be immersed in? Suggest them here and they will be added to the pool for random drawing. You can suggest a theme that's already in the pool and it will be added again. Season winners get to suggest a theme which will be entered into the pool 3 times (more likely to be drawn).
> 
> 
> ...



And the theme of the week is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> And the theme of the week is...



...is *bonds*.

Just tag your post with [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] to participate


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 10, 2018)

Let's see what have we got for this week...



Underworld Broker said:


> Greyscale practise of Scenery, Bayek and his eagle Senu from Assassin's Creed Origins.
> Also entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / bonds
> 
> 
> ...



Love the mix of hard and soft sections.

And yes, that's the spirit of it. Doesn't really need to be complete. We're just churning out practice pieces! Haha.



Loli said:


> Theme: Bonds
> Tittle: Sarada Rises. @Bontakun



Loli steps up her game. It's twice as good as her usual doodle


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 10, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *The Theme Pool*​
> What themes do you want to see your favorite anime characters be immersed in? Suggest them here and they will be added to the pool for random drawing. You can suggest a theme that's already in the pool and it will be added again. Season winners get to suggest a theme which will be entered into the pool 3 times (more likely to be drawn).
> 
> Black and White



Rolling for... well we're not rolling because this week AAB Round 3 entries are due and we're doing the same theme. Which is...
*
Black and White
*
which you can post anywhere in the forums, as long as you tag your post with  to participate


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 19, 2018)

Let's roll another theme of the week. But first, let's see what entries there were from last theme:



Underworld Broker said:


> Greyscale practise of Scenery, Bayek and his eagle Senu from Assassin's Creed Origins.
> Also entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / bonds
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. Dat shading 



Xel said:


> Pencilfuckery because my room is under renovations and I have no desk to do digital art on right now
> 
> 
> 
> This is from random doodling so this pic doesn't really have a meaning/direction . But I suppose it suits the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Pencil master race.
It's Ran right?



Loli said:


> Rampage Obito.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Ps: Left someone a shoutout eehee.



Loli could be either a cartoonist with these skills, or a cartoon character herself, with this over-the-top personality.

Oh! And let's check out the actual Black and White AAB entries:



Bontakun said:


> _Prelude to a Mecha Story
> _​Henrietta Cagameone has just moved to a new school, but she has already run into trouble.
> What brave young soul will come to her rescue, and what adventures will they have together?



This story was supposed to have a sad ending, befitting of a black and white illustration. Never got around to it, but it was good practice anyhow.



poutanko said:


> Since the theme is Black and White, we decided to create a fanart instead of usual coloring we do.
> We chose to make fanart of Wano - latest arc from One Piece (the hype!)
> ...it's not exactly accurate (like there's no gate in front of the waterfall while in the original pic there is one). We made several sketches and then this idea just popped up, we like the lake+waterfall combo so we continue without adding the gate  Anyway, enjoy ~
> 
> ...


Looking forward to that fix-up!

Now. Onto the rolling.



Bontakun said:


> Wedding
> Power-ups
> Power-ups
> 
> ...


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Now. Onto the rolling.



The theme of the week is *Nice Guy*.

Get to it!


----------



## Yin (Jul 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the week is *Nice Guy*.
> 
> Get to it!


Technically Stitch is male hence that'll be my entry, gunna try to find time to draw him eehee.


----------



## Xel (Jul 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's Ran right?



Yeah, even though he doesn't look like his canon self at all 

OT: is it like unironic or ironic "nice guy"?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 19, 2018)

Xel said:


> Yeah, even though he doesn't look like his canon self at all
> 
> OT: is it like unironic or ironic "nice guy"?


The more outrageous their usual costume, the more weird they look when they dress casually 

Unironic of course! Think Nice Guy Pose. When the guy does a nice guy pose, you know he'll heroically rescue whoever it is needs rescuing.

At least I would think. This is @Loni's theme so ask him


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2018)

Ha ha ha... interpret it however you like.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 20, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Damn. Dat shading



I had a different entry for black and white


----------



## Xel (Jul 20, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The more outrageous their usual costume, the more weird they look when they dress casually



I wouldn't say Ran's canon outfits were outrageous, I just draw him with an entirely different facial structure


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> I had a different entry for black and white


You're right! It was a moon. Well, the "dat shading" comment is for the moon one anyway


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello again, artists! Let's check out this week's art and choose a theme for the next one.



Loli said:


> Drew my entry before work hence it's the only free time I had, gomenasai in advance for drawing on a notebook since I lost my art folder that contained my blank pages...eehee. Since Bonta says I should be a cartoon I went ahead and drew myself as Angel from Lilo and Stich for the giggles.
> Tittle: LOLI and Stich. [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Glad Stitch cleaned up and became a Nice Guy. He was quite an anarchist back in the day. Well.. he still looks like a living whirlwind even now.



Xel said:


> @Underworld Broker you inspired me lol, I drew Bayek with Senu because I love that birb
> 
> 
> 
> Also [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] because Bayek is a nice guy.


That's an interesting looking character!




And now for the new theme

Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Steampunk
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Wings
Hero
One Color (non-visual: Standing Out)
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Rock Music


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Sooo what's the new theme?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Hello again, artists! Let's check out this week's art and choose a theme for the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Xel said:


> Sooo what's the new theme?



The new theme is *One Color*!

I believe this means single selective color, rather than monochrome. Let's go with that. Mostly grayscale, with one part colored in.


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The new theme is *One Color*!
> 
> I believe this means single selective color, rather than monochrome. Let's go with that. Mostly grayscale, with one part colored in.



I thought it was like, a pic that's colored with different shades of the same color. Like this


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Xel said:


> I thought it was like, a pic that's colored with different shades of the same color. Like this


That's monochrome. Not very interesting is it? It's just Black and White by another name.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

@Loni, this is your theme. Again!  What was it meant to be?


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> That's monochrome. Not very interesting is it? It's just Black and White by another name.



Would be technically different with pencils, though (I thought of using several similarly-colored pencils). But I do like the grayscale-with-one-bright-color idea.


----------



## Loni (Jul 25, 2018)

I was thinking about using one color range when I chose the theme.  Like you could use red and the most diluted version of the color would be pink and most dark would be burgundy.  @Xel gets it. 

You can come up with some interesting compositions with it.


----------



## Xel (Jul 25, 2018)

Well I'm going with Bonta's idea because I like it. But I suppose we could allow different interpretations.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah either is fine


----------



## Yin (Jul 25, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The new theme is *One Color*!
> 
> I believe this means single selective color, rather than monochrome. Let's go with that. Mostly grayscale, with one part colored in.


The heart of the car-I mean dice is on my side today unlike other times hihi.. I'll be coloring one part with red on my entry then.


----------



## Yin (Jul 26, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah either is fine


Themeoftheweek: One color.
Ps: I was thinkin' of @Trinity when I drew it. @Bontakun
Tittle: Ecchi Rory Mercury


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 26, 2018)

Loli said:


> Themeoftheweek: One color.
> Ps: I was thinkin' of @Trinity when I drew it. @Bontakun
> Tittle: Ecchi Rory Mercury


My wrist hurts just contemplating that hand angle. Otherwise, it's nice!


----------



## Yin (Jul 26, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> My wrist hurts just contemplating that hand angle. Otherwise, it's nice!


Thanks you so much.
Ps: Only a select few can pull it off.


Made my day:


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 1, 2018)

Theme of the week entries last week were...

@Loli 's which was posted here.

And Xelly's here:



Xel said:


> Yes I did it today because I'll work for the rest of the week and won't have any more time but
> 
> 
> 
> @Bontakun something like this, right? For the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Both of which would make great box graphics or t-shirt graphics. Excellent!

Now onto the next

*Theme of the Week*





Bontakun said:


> *The Theme Pool*​
> What themes do you want to see your favorite anime characters be immersed in? Suggest them here and they will be added to the pool for random drawing. You can suggest a theme that's already in the pool and it will be added again. Season winners get to suggest a theme which will be entered into the pool 3 times (more likely to be drawn).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't know if we ever solved the possible issue of the biggest number dice showing up more often than it should (remember how everyone kept getting Posts are Moderated in Xiamme's Crossroads event? ) but the theme is...

*Rock Music *


----------



## Xel (Aug 1, 2018)

Wtf 

But ok, rock music is good  Now the question is, whom the heck do I draw


----------



## Xel (Aug 1, 2018)

Also @Loli it's rock music.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 1, 2018)

Xel said:


> Wtf
> 
> But ok, rock music is good  Now the question is, whom the heck do I draw



Yeah ignore those dice in that post


----------



## Xel (Aug 1, 2018)

I know, I did get started on that pic of Miku that you sad had a rock feel to it, so might as well follow up on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 1, 2018)

Xel said:


> Also @Loli it's rock music.


Thanks for the heads up!
:blu I already have 5 possible entries in mind.


----------



## Xel (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

Only one Theme of the Week entry for this week, but it's Hatsune Miku so that makes me happier than seeing ten regular entries 



Xel said:


> Ahh I wanted it to be more detailed but I'm feeling like shit right now and the time's running out so yeah @Bontakun [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



I like how Xel maintains her original style while drawing Miku. The way the hair is drawn in so many strands is terrific.

(EDIT:
entry from Yin that will be counted 
and entry from RemChu that will be counted 
)

And without further ado,

The next *Theme of the Week*

Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Steampunk
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Wings
Bonds
Bonds
Bonds
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 8, 2018)

The Theme of the Week is *steampunk*!


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 16, 2018)

So, we're running a little late with theme of the week, sorry. I'll draw a theme on Friday, and it will last until next Tuesday 

Meanwhile here are the theme of the weeks for Rock Music that came late last week. They are awesome as rock tends to be 

Yin


RemChu


Loni


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2018)

Let's see what *steampunk *pieces were created this week!
I wanted to do this! Too bad I had a lot of work and another drawing project and didn't get to it.
No excuses though. I could've doodled something in half an hour! 



Yin said:


> This is my Steampunk entry. (Mei Hatsume from My Hero Academia) Gave her eyelashes a makeover hihi..
> @Kharixi



The only entry was from... Yin!

Damn she's good at drawing expressions. This girl also seems to be a great colorist. Be very afraid.


Now onwards! To our next* theme of the week*! Drawing from this pool (which by the way you can contribute too in the AAB section).


Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Wings
Bonds
Bonds
Bonds
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2018)

The theme of the week is...

翼
*tsubasa*
*wings*​


----------



## Xel (Aug 17, 2018)

Wings you say





I'll see if I get better this week to draw smth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yin (Aug 17, 2018)

Wings. Just when I drew WW a Hawks one.
:shiro


----------



## poutanko (Aug 18, 2018)

...late for steampunk 
 It's Gladius from One Piece ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh by the way, the next Theme of the Week will begin on Sunday, because we've been at it for over a week by then. The next, next one will resume the normal Tuesday start time.


----------



## Yin (Aug 24, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Oh by the way, the next Theme of the Week will begin on Sunday, because we've been at it for over a week by then. The next, next one will resume the normal Tuesday start time.


----------



## Xel (Aug 25, 2018)

I dunno why but I'm glad that more and more people are joining this


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2018)

This week has been especially active 



Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek [/HASHTAG]
> @Bontakun@fiona @The Death & The Strawberry
> 
> My *wings* entry:
> ...



Yin again can be counted to be unique and fanciful!



Xel said:


> Because it's too big for my scanner here's a photo of it, for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Leave it to Xel to make a chimera out of things. Bat wings already x2 so far.



Underworld Broker said:


> Should've been a drawing at night and turned to a day picture, too lazy to add colors though, maybe next time ~
> Entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Wings
> 
> 
> ...




Bat wings x3! Everyone loves bat wings. So do I!



Sayaka said:


> butterfly wings
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



The only butterfly wings. Breaking out of the mainstream. Brilliant!



RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



They're so fluffy-looking!



Bontakun said:


> Alright I finally tried something for Theme of the Week.
> 
> Megurine Luka with wings.
> 
> ...



More bird wings from me. Doesn't actually look too bad half-finished!


----------



## Xel (Aug 26, 2018)

And the next theme is...?


----------



## Yin (Aug 26, 2018)

Xel said:


> And the next theme is...?


I wondered the same thing.

Minus the Shut up part:


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2018)

Xel said:


> And the next theme is...?



It wasn't 10PM GMT yet


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *The Theme Pool*​
> What themes do you want to see your favorite anime characters be immersed in? Suggest them here and they will be added to the pool for random drawing. You can suggest a theme that's already in the pool and it will be added again. Season winners get to suggest a theme which will be entered into the pool 3 times (more likely to be drawn).
> 
> 
> ...



Keep on rollin rollin rollin...


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2018)

The theme of the week (and apparently Kanji of the week now too) is...

飯
*Meshi*
*Food*​


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2018)

Huh  Still life is too ez, I could do it quick for sure but it's also kinda boring.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2018)

Xel said:


> Huh  Still life is too ez, I could do it quick for sure but it's also kinda boring.


Never once did I consider drawing food without drawing someone eating it, but it's up to you


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Never once did I consider drawing food without drawing someone eating it, but it's up to you



I've painted still life on a few occasions (usually apples with some flowers or a teapot with some cookies, that sort of thing). It usually tends to come with watercolors practice. But it's kinda boring. So we'll see.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 28, 2018)

That theme makes me think of a 'still life'


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2018)

There's nothing still about food


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> There's nothing still about food



I don't even know why they call it "still life". Probably because it's a picture


----------



## poutanko (Aug 28, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> There's nothing still about food


 ...


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2018)

Also, does it have to be cooked food/dishes, or can in include anything from raw meat (if I wanna draw an animal again) to stuff like candy?


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2018)

Ask @poutanko and @Underworld Broker


----------



## poutanko (Aug 29, 2018)

Uhh...as long as it looks like food instead of a victim of meanie human

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Aug 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Uhh...as long as it looks like food instead of a victim of meanie human



No I meant like a predator eating their prey.


----------



## poutanko (Aug 29, 2018)

Xel said:


> No I meant like a predator eating their prey.


...I'll let Broki to decide


----------



## Xel (Aug 29, 2018)

poutanko said:


> ...I'll let Broki to decide



Don't worry, I don't mean for it to be super bloody or anything  And I'm just thinking of different options cause I just want to draw an animal.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 29, 2018)

Xel said:


> No I meant like a predator eating their prey.


You'r scaring the poor bunny rabbit


----------



## Xel (Aug 29, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You'r scaring the poor bunny rabbit



So, would a human eating a human be less scary?


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 29, 2018)

Xel said:


> So, would a human eating a human be less scary?


Now you're scaring this poor demonic swordsman


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2018)

So plants, foods, household objects? 

Really good at food one sec.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 31, 2018)

Xel said:


> No I meant like a predator eating their prey.



Hmm... You can interpret the theme however you want


----------



## Xel (Aug 31, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Hmm... You can interpret the theme however you want



Well I already did, thanks to a random joke from yesterday


----------



## Loni (Sep 2, 2018)

@Bontakun , you get mucho mas respect for Theme of the Week.  Its so much more chill than SkotW or AotM.  You don't have to worry about the aggressiveness of competition, you can just post what you feel like making without the pressure of competing for votes.

I gotta paint something for this food one.  Thank you Bontakun.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2018)

Loni said:


> @Bontakun , you get mucho mas respect for Theme of the Week.  Its so much more chill than SkotW or AotM.  You don't have to worry about the aggressiveness of competition, you can just post what you feel like making without the pressure of competing for votes.
> 
> I gotta paint something for this food one.  Thank you Bontakun.



Good to hear 

Thank @Senjougahara Hitagi too because he floated the idea


----------



## Loni (Sep 3, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Thank @Senjougahara Hitagi too because he floated the idea


Thank you also @Senjougahara Hitagi , Theme of the Week is such a chill weekly event.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 5, 2018)

Last week's theme of the week (*food*) entries: 



Xel said:


> Had little free time to draw today but this might be my only chance for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] so here it is
> 
> This is the Indoraptor (from Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom) cooking a steak because of a dumb joke between my nephew and me, not quite as detailed as it could be but I ain't got any more time this week unfortunately



I like a big juicy steak as much as the next raptor 



Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> I've been meaning to draw an evil version of Luka megurine on top of a cake hihi..



Luka can sit on my cake any day. Especially my birthday 



Underworld Broker said:


> Too many ideas and idk what i should draw, decided to just make a donut cause got tired
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Food



Who doesn't love donuts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 5, 2018)

And now for the selection:


Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Bonds
Bonds
Bonds
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Underwater
Underwater
Underwater

Note: With AAB Season 3 not using themes, the theme pool will take suggestions from anyone who manages to submit a  entry twice in a month.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 5, 2018)

And the theme is *Underwater*!


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 12, 2018)

Last week, in Underwater, we had,



Underworld Broker said:


> Didn't have time to finish it for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / underwater
> 
> 
> Idk if it counts as entry



Sunken treasures (treasures?!) by Broki 



Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Lapis Lazuli curled up in a ball underwater.
> (Alternative coloring and eye design)
> 
> ...



And Yin who plays Pokemon Sapphire without Repel 




--------------------------------


This week, we shall havvvve....




Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Bonds
Bonds
Bonds
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 12, 2018)

Edit: Nope. See next post.

*Spoiler*: _Nope_ 



*Bonds*
*縁*
*Yukari*​
Get to it!


----------



## Xel (Sep 12, 2018)

Didn't we already have bonds?


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 12, 2018)

Xel said:


> Didn't we already have bonds?


You're right!
And yet it was on roll the list this whole time and no one spotted it 

We're going with...

*Autumn*
*秋*
*Aki*​


----------



## Xel (Sep 12, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You're right!
> And yet it was on roll the list this whole time and no one spotted it
> 
> We're going with...
> ...



I suppose you put multiples of some themes just so that they're more likely to be selected?


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 12, 2018)

Xel said:


> I suppose you put multiples of some themes just so that they're more likely to be selected?


Yes, you can actually keep suggesting the same theme to add to the odds if you really like it. But once it gets selected, all instances of it are taken off. AAB winners get to have a triple suggestion. Bonds was suggested by Underworld Bunnies some time ago.


----------



## Yin (Sep 12, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> And Yin who plays Pokemon Sapphire without Repel


I had crazy mons in the game and would rarely pop a joy I mean Repel to avoid downers-I mean low leveled Tentacool. It would make things too easy and I liked leveling up my weaker crew on my journeys at the same time taking full advantage of these situations hihi..
andaha


----------



## Yin (Sep 12, 2018)

Xel said:


> Didn't we already have bonds?


Good looks, I was going to comment on it though I was AFK at the time, ya really upped your game with your  maple leaf's special effects!


----------



## Xel (Sep 13, 2018)

Yin said:


> Good looks, I was going to comment on it though I was AFK at the time, ya really upped your game with your  maple leaf's special effects!



That's just a brush lol.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 19, 2018)

Last week we had entries from Xel and Yin.
Why's everyone's name so short nowadays? Well, this week, I, Bon, bring you a new theme 

But first let's look at these autumn entries



Xel said:


> My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is....
> 
> 
> ...MOOOOREEEE INDOOOOOO





Yin said:


> My [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] entry is...
> .....Ainz Ooal Gown-sama which I hope that the animu gets a fall season hihi..



Maple leaves are all the rage I see. Makes me wanna draw some ginko leaves to rep the weeb side of the world. 

Anyway, onwards!



Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Disney
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 19, 2018)

The theme of the fortnight is...

*Disney*​
which is perfect for you KH fans out there. 
@001 @Indra @Milady @Singulrality @Fusion etc. etc. 

See you again on September the 32nd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Sep 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> See you again on September the 32nd!





OT: guess I'll have to skip this one, I have no Disney faves  I used to in the past, yes, but no more.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 19, 2018)

Xel said:


> OT: guess I'll have to skip this one, I have no Disney faves  I used to in the past, yes, but no more.


Not even for stuff like Lilo and Stitch or Star Wars?

You can also draw jaded punks drinking themselves stupid in Tokyo Disneyland or something


----------



## Xel (Sep 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Not even for stuff like Lilo and Stitch or Star Wars?
> 
> You can also draw jaded punks drinking themselves stupid in Tokyo Disneyland or something



I've seen a lot of Disney movies as a kid/teen, but at some point they just lost their charm to me (just like most cartoons, really). And I never cared about Star Wars


----------



## Kharixi (Sep 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the fortnight is...
> 
> *Disney*​
> which is perfect for you KH fans out there.
> ...


.......

Maybe I'll try something as long as I don't forget about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Sep 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the fortnight is...
> 
> *Disney*​
> which is perfect for you KH fans out there.
> ...



I love Disney


----------



## Yin (Sep 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the fortnight is...
> 
> *Disney*​
> which is perfect for you KH fans out there.
> ...


Might do a crossover from two movies I watched, though this would be a perf time to draw the kitten Pavlova from one of my favorite movies: Disney's The Nutcracker Prince. (1990)


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 3, 2018)

Last fortnight, we had these entries:



001 said:


> Drew Roxas for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Wanted to draw more of him and have him sitting, but eh.



...but eh he's cute enough as it is! 



Yin said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Pavlova The Kitten / The Nutcracker Prince (1990) Disney entry.
> (Custom skin and eye coloring brightness added in) I forgot to tag kitty lover @Rai on it hmm..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice classical style music. What elegant taste. For someone who is perma banned 

Wait isn't the starting score kinda like Edward Scissorhands?

Also why is this cat such a team player?



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#disney[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ducktales[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#darkwingduck[/HASHTAG]



Darkwing Duck is one of the coolest things to come out of those earlier Disney TV cartoons 




And now... the next theme of the week...
----------------------------------------------------


Wedding
Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 3, 2018)

The theme of the week (back on a weekly schedule) is...

*Wedding*
*結婚式*
*Kekkonshiki*
​Now, go out there and snatch up a groom!


----------



## Xel (Oct 3, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Nice classical style music.



Here's the real version and the dance that goes with it


It's one of Russian ballet classics by the famous composer Tchaikovsky. The cat's named Pavlova after a famous ballerina. I never liked ballet though, mostly because of how soul-crushing it is "behind the scenes", also deformed feet.

OT: dang, another tough topic, since I'm so indifferent to romance


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 11, 2018)

Last week we had... absolutely nothing!

Well, let's just continue with Weddings, then. We'll switch if nothing happens this week.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 12, 2018)

What do you think of Inktober?


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 12, 2018)

poutanko said:


> What do you think of Inktober?


It's like sketching a piece a day for 31 days right? It's good practice, for those who have the willpower!


----------



## Xel (Oct 13, 2018)

I can't think of anything wedding 

So I started a Gundam Narrative meme pose pic


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 18, 2018)

Theme of the week is
*Anatomy*​
Anatomy (Greek anatomē, “dissection”) is the branch of biology concerned with the study of the structure of organisms and their parts.

Now, dissecting cadavers can be quite a static practice, but I'm sure you can make it _come to life_.

The next Theme of the Week will start on schedule, but you'll get a whole week for this one anyhow, possible with a couple days overlap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Oct 19, 2018)

It gets weirder


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 23, 2018)

Theme of the week is...

*Night*​


----------



## Xel (Oct 24, 2018)

Has it already been a week?  I don't recall falling into a coma, though I'm still sick as fuck


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 24, 2018)

Xel said:


> Has it already been a week?  I don't recall falling into a coma, though I'm still sick as fuck


no, you can still submit an Anatomy one until thurs. But you can do the new one until next tues as usual.


----------



## Xel (Oct 24, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> no, you can still submit an Anatomy one until thurs. But you can do the new one until next tues as usual.



Well, I doubt I'll draw anything at all this week, but I'll see about next one.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 31, 2018)

Power-ups
Power-ups

Survival
Sci-fi
Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 31, 2018)

The theme of the week is... 

*Survival*​


----------



## Land Of Fire (Nov 2, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> And the theme of the week is...


Looking good


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh, I would've liked to do smth for the Night theme


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 11, 2018)

FYI you still have until Tuesday for this. That makes it theme of the fortnight but it seems like that might be a better pacing anyway.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 14, 2018)

For *Survival*, we had:



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#survival[/HASHTAG]



This excellently dramatic thriller poster of an entry!


-------------

The next theme will be...




Power-ups
Power-ups

Sci-fi
Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait
Cafes
Clocks
Carnivals


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 14, 2018)

The theme this week is...

*Clocks*​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh cool, maybe i'll draw smth for this


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 21, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> they're aesthetic af so i had to draw them for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / clocks



Underworld Broker shows us how clock drawing is really done (step aside, Salvador Dalí!)

And now we roll for the next theme:



Power-ups
Power-ups

Sci-fi
Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait
Cafes
Carnivals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 21, 2018)

The new Theme of the Week is

*Sci-fi*​


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 29, 2018)

There might be people still interested in Sci-fi so it will go on until next Tuesday.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 29, 2018)

I have an idea for this but my skill isnt great enough to actually draw the picture that i have in mind


----------



## Xel (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm surely interested in sci-fi but I got Mudae'd out of all of my hobbies


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 5, 2018)

Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> I'm surely interested in sci-fi but I got Mudae'd out of all of my hobbies


I know the feeling 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 5, 2018)

We didn't get any sci-fi in, unfortunately. But who knows what the next theme will inspire?!

Power-ups
Power-ups

Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait
Cafes
Carnivals


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 5, 2018)

A nice and chill theme this time:

Cafes​


----------



## Xel (Dec 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I know the feeling
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Well at least I managed to get started on a Christmas Indo pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Dec 12, 2018)

When is deadline cause I just saw theme and wanna draw smth


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 12, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> When is deadline cause I just saw theme and wanna draw smth


Just do it. We can keep going with this til next week then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 12, 2018)

What is the theme this week? @Bontakun


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 14, 2018)

RemChu said:


> What is the theme this week? @Bontakun


Still Cafes right now


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 20, 2018)

This week we had a pleasantly rendered cafe by Broki.



Underworld Broker said:


> not done yet but i guess i gotta submit it now to [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / cafes
> 
> 
> 
> will try to get it done within the next few days ~



And now we're soon to use up the rest of the themes in the theme pool huh?


Power-ups
Power-ups

Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait
Carnivals


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 20, 2018)

The theme of the week is

*Power Ups*​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 6, 2019)

Is this still going on? 

Could have some time to draw smth


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah sure. Everyone was quite busy with the Christmas event but now we're back to weekly themes. Ends on Tuesday as usual.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 9, 2019)

Since no one submitted any powerups, except for the abundant number of them in the Husbando Finals, the next theme shall be rolled...


Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Freestyle
Portrait
Carnivals


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 9, 2019)

Freestyle as a theme of the week? Rejected 



Library
Scenery
Hero
Anime characters in the real world
Portrait
Carnivals


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 9, 2019)

The theme of the week is... 

*Hero*​


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

Next theme when


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 20, 2019)

Tuesday


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 20, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Tuesday



we have 2 weeks now for this? i was hurrying up with my hero entry and thought i din't make it in time


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 20, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> we have 2 weeks now for this? i was hurrying up with my hero entry and thought i din't make it in time


well it's always on Tuesday at the time regular contest central voting closes. but I was distracted by the Waifu launch so I guess we have two weeks for this sorry


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 23, 2019)

For hero theme we had the ever so technically challenging to draw Saitama 



Underworld Broker said:


> entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Hero , coudn't finish my other drawing in time and had to go with plan B
> 
> 
> 
> Saitama from OPM



That hairstyle, those eyebrows and eyelashes, wow.

Next up...



Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Portrait
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
Feet
Giants
Cat/Wolf/Rabbit girls/boys
Feeding
AAB is gonna close soon, so we will move the theme pool here when that happens.

In preparation for the day of love, I have included some new themes. Wait! What kind of love are these themes about?!


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 23, 2019)

the theme of the week is...

*Feet*​


----------



## Xel (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Xel (Jan 23, 2019)

Mfw I'm already drawing borderline inflation and now this


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 31, 2019)

Theme of the week was feet.


Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> I got a new tablet, so I was doodling some stuff after work to test it out. And this can be for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] if this is enough feet



And those are some nice feet, alright! And she looks ready use them in more ways that just walking!

And yeah you guys are still getting participation points for these. They will be updated soon™


Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Portrait
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
Giants
Cat/Wolf/Rabbit girls/boys
Feeding


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 31, 2019)

And the theme is

*Feeding
*​
Generally this means someone's putting food or drink in another person/animal's mouth, so let's go with that.

But you can use  if you really want to.


----------



## Xel (Feb 1, 2019)

...I need to get my mind out of the gutter...


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2019)

This week we got two really cute and rustic entries by Xel and Remchu.



Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Managed to not go into the lewd direction this time



Nice background.



RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Adorable!


and now...



Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Portrait
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
Giants
Cat/Wolf/Rabbit girls/boys


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2019)

The theme is

*Giants*​Can we avoid being lewd this time too? Let us see.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

How do you go lewd with that.....

NNT much. Giant fetish....:disgust


----------



## Xel (Feb 6, 2019)

@Kharixi


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> The topic was "feeding" so I did two sketches based on the reference I found. 20-30 minutes for each sketch. HB pencil on 400 series Strathmore drawing paper. The second one was influenced by Loish's style. She is one of my art heroes.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]   [HASHTAG]#feeding[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#feedingbaby[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#feedingdeer[/HASHTAG]



We have a belated feeding entry by Loni!



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Did this for theme of the week but only noticed just now that the theme has already changed lol.
> Oh well.
> (It goes from left to right)
> 
> ...



And ESD! That's some adventurous master!



Lillianne von Phoenix said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] a giant... thing



And for this week's theme, we have this interesting mythological situation here with @Lillianne von Phoenix

Doesn't that look kinda like the Valley of the End? Maybe all epic scenes need a good river through a valley.



Bontakun said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



And that big, big girl Ushio. I've managed to avoid lewding her too. Wow I'm a freaking saint! 




...


And now!!!


Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Portrait
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
Cat/Wolf/Rabbit girls/boys


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 13, 2019)

The new theme of the week is... Portrait

but don't forget to work on your *NF-chan* first!
That's due in a few days!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 13, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> We have a belated feeding entry by Loni!



Oh we, can have belated entries then? If I knew that, I would have left the tag on my comic piece I made for the feeding one  
Can I still sneak it in there for some points?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oh we, can have belated entries then? If I knew that, I would have left the tag on my comic piece I made for the feeding one
> Can I still sneak it in there for some points?


Well he'll get half points for it (counts as half a submission for the month), I have decided for this time. You can share yours too but if they keep coming late I'll give negative points for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 21, 2019)

For this week we had portraits of:



Suzutsuki said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



A mysterious girl with alluring eyes by Suzu.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



And an animal-eared girl by ESD!


-------------------------------- 


The theme for this week is...


*Moe anthropomorphism*
​aka gijinka. If you post a concept sketch in the NF-chan thread this week that would count as theme of the week, too. Otherwise, let's see what else we can humanize!


----------



## Xel (Feb 21, 2019)

Ship girls count right


----------



## Xel (Feb 21, 2019)

Not that I need motivation to draw over 9000 more pics of Suzu


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 22, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Ship girls count right



Yes. You're right they do


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 28, 2019)

For anthropomorphism we had...



Jouninja said:


> A slight variation of @Bontakun ' s version of NF-chan, I might ink it and color it later.





Marie said:


> Well, my NF dude. Inspired by OP char Doflamingo (for personal reasons).
> 
> Not satisfied though. Rushed, random and I'm not used to draw manga like chars (and I lack inspiration tbh).
> 
> I'll try another one later if I have a good idea (feel free to give me some)



Some NF-chan concept sketches which you're probably familiar with by now.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Best Girl Nia and Dromarch from Xenoblade Chronicles 2
> 
> ...



Xenoblade characters barely avoiding being bisected by a tear in the fabric of reality (from their point of view).



Underworld Broker said:


> few drawings i've done the last few days ~



And this isn't an entry but I just wanted to make fun of Broki for being contrary and posting the reverse of anthropomorphism 

Which actually makes for a good theme in itself come to think of it.

We're running out of themes so I will add...


sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Skirts
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Phobias
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks
These all just randomly came out of my brain so feel free to replace or add anything you want to the pool

Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Skirts / shorts
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Phobias
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 28, 2019)

And the theme IS

*Phobias*

​
Man this one's pretty interesting. Hope I get the chance to try my hand at it.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 6, 2019)

For Phobias we had... nothing!


But we did have a delayed Portraits from Loni. So he may give is a phobia one next week when the theme has already changed 



Loni said:


> Stylized Character portrait.  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Maybe this theme is not as interesting as it sounded? Let's make it more generalized. The theme of this week is...

*Fear*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 12, 2019)

For Fear we had nothing because we are all far too brave (plus it's not an easy expression to draw anyway )


Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Skirts / shorts
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 12, 2019)

The theme of the week is...

*Skirts*​and shorts​Yes that song is seriously about fluttering skirts.


Anyway, get to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Mar 12, 2019)

N-no, Xel'lotath-sama is going to have me model for her again


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 18, 2019)

How long is this theme gonna last?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 18, 2019)

Trinity said:


> How long is this theme gonna last?



they usually last a week, you have time till tomorrow if you wanna join  (unless smth changed)


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 18, 2019)

mhmm, that's hitting it pretty close

suppose I'll try


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 19, 2019)

Well we could have another week of skirts


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 27, 2019)

This week (and last week) we had these skirts entries:



Suzutsuki said:


> I'm sick but here is some skirt stuff [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


The subject seems to doing her best to cheer the sick artist up!



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I went at it with colors. And I wanted to do a TotW, and get a bit more time in with the new character, and here we go.


And ESD with a new character! In a comfy-looking skirt to boot.



Bontakun said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> [HASHTAG]#kancolle[/HASHTAG]


And fInally a very skirt-centric sketch by yours truly, featuring the Admiral, Light Carrier Hiyou, and a half-finished Battleship Kongou. Sorry Kongou, but don't worry. I'm sure you'll be meeting my stylus again!





----------
And now.... the next Theme of the Week!


Library
Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 27, 2019)

We finally get the

*Library*​
theme!



Get reading! I mean sketching!


----------



## Loni (Mar 28, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> We finally get the
> 
> *Library*​
> theme!
> ...


  I just finished my sketch for this, so expect that soon.  I might do more than one, the topic is amazing.


----------



## Loni (Mar 28, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> This week (and last week) we had these skirts entries:
> 
> 
> The subject seems to doing her best to cheer the sick artist up!
> ...


I posted a drawing for topic skirts, notice me Bonta-senpai.  Oh boy, I think I used that wrong... hahaha.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 28, 2019)

Loni said:


> I posted a drawing for topic skirts, notice me Bonta-senpai.  Oh boy, I think I used that wrong... hahaha.



Yeah but it's late. The theme changes every Tuesday so get sync'd already 

Ahem... ladies and gentlemen we have a skirt sketch


Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#skirts[/HASHTAG]
> Heavily influenced by the work of Loish, her inktober2018 work was inspiring.


It doesn't count for anything, plus it's a dress which is technically not a skirt, but I was gonna allow those anyway even though I forgot to mention it, and... it looks good!

Nice and dynamic. Don't know about that callous attitude towards the poor hungry penguin, but the dress is nice and dynamic!


----------



## Loni (Mar 29, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah but it's late. The theme changes every Tuesday so get sync'd already
> 
> Ahem... ladies and gentlemen we have a skirt sketch
> 
> ...


  Thanks Bontakun, I kinda think penguins are snobs in their tuxedos, living in an exclusive local, feasting on the finest sushi all the time...


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2019)

Is this where we suggest themes because I'd like to suggest "rides" as a theme.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2019)

Loni said:


> Is this where we suggest themes because I'd like to suggest "rides" as a theme.


Sure thing.

Wait could you elaborate? What sort of rides?

Like carousel rides, or public transportation, or personal transportation?


----------



## Loni (Apr 2, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Wait could you elaborate? What sort of rides?
> 
> Like carousel rides, or public transportation, or personal transportation?


I was going to say vehicles but then I wanted it broad enough to include horses, bikes, skateboards... anything that can carry you from point A to point B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 3, 2019)

Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Maids/Nurses
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks
Forms of locomotion

There were lots of Library entries. Well only two people, but Loni submitted twice. When he's on time, he's REALLY on time!



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#library[/HASHTAG] like a home library or one in town with a comfy couch.





Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#library[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Sketch and ink in the Moleskine with the brush pen and ink liners.
> Practicing for Inktober already... This is heavily influenced by the inktober2018 sketches by Lois van Baarle aka Loish.





Underworld Broker said:


> drawing for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Library , no time to add colors, decided to do a lineart of the sketch



Definitely a contrast between high-brow and local libraries here. Good fun.

Now what's the next theme?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 3, 2019)

*Nurses/Maids*​Male nurses and manservants acceptable of course.

Get to uniformin'

(Though maids aren't always in uniform. I never said French maids, so daisy dukes and tiny T-shirts are fine for welcoming the warmer weather, as long as they get the cleaning done!)


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 4, 2019)

Ya boi finna draw Tohru for this one


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 6, 2019)

Will there be an Easter theme sometime soon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will there be an Easter theme sometime soon?


When's Easter? April 21st. Sure why not?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 8, 2019)

How did voting work for this, again?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> How did voting work for this, again?


You just get points if you do at least two on-theme submissions a month. This is for encouraging regular practice and flexibility. No need to be better than others. Broki will likely kick our ass in coloring and ESD in anatomy anyway


----------



## Xel (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh, so that's why I never get anything from this. It's hard when you don't notice weeks fly by


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 9, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> No need to be better than others


----------



## Loni (Apr 15, 2019)

Do we get a new topic tomorrow?


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 15, 2019)

Loni said:


> Do we get a new topic tomorrow?


Yep. Been long enough. Actually should've been a new one last week since Thomas submitted one during the first week 

But it turned out alright


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 17, 2019)

The theeeeme of the week wassssss... maids/nurses!

And the participants weeerrre...



ThomasTheCat said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> @Bontakun
> I'm here for my participation reward



She has an attitude against humanity but can't deny her love for her human master. Even if it's entirely weird and unhealthy. But I digress. Tohru! The dragon maid! Looking very cute. Thomas as some skill with the simple style.

Your participation points will come at the end of the month. Of course, you'd have to do at least one more this month to get them!



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nurse[/HASHTAG]
> Quick sketch in pencil and then inked... touched up a bit in Photoshop CC.



An excellent piece by Loni. Reminds me of Catch-22 for some reason. That's a compliment. I loved that book!



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#nurse[/HASHTAG] Just some sketches this time.



More nurses! Hell yeah!



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Have been sorta swamped for a while, but here's a quick one for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



And to cap it off, the man with an Original Character maid! Is it the same one as usual? She looks less foreboding without the puffed-up sleeves!


And nooooowwwww! We roll. For anotherrrr...

THEME.

OF.

THE.

WEEEEEeeeeeEEEEK!!




Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Elon Musk / near-future tech
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks
Forms of locomotion


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 17, 2019)

The theme... is kind of a weird one . The theme is...

*Elon Musk / near-future tech*​He made a rocket that can re-land itself. He made a flame-thrower. He made some electric cars. Then he used those same batteries to make a goddam power storage park. Did he say he wanted to make a Gundam? Oh shit! Draw something related to this dude or some other futuristic gadgets.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 17, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Your participation points will come at the end of the month. Of course, you'd have to do at least one more this month to get them!



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck 


Bontakun said:


> The theme... is kind of a weird one . The theme is...
> 
> *Elon Musk / near-future tech*​He made a rocket that can re-land itself. He made a flame-thrower. He made some electric cars. Then he used those same batteries to make a goddam power storage park. Did he say he wanted to make a Gundam? Oh shit! Draw something related to this dude or some other futuristic gadgets.


BET

I actually probably won't because I have no clue what to draw 



Great entries btw


----------



## Loni (Apr 17, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> The theme... is kind of a weird one . The theme is...
> 
> *Elon Musk / near-future tech*​He made a rocket that can re-land itself. He made a flame-thrower. He made some electric cars. Then he used those same batteries to make a goddam power storage park. Did he say he wanted to make a Gundam? Oh shit! Draw something related to this dude or some other futuristic gadgets.


  I can't wait to draw something for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 21, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> The theme... is kind of a weird one . The theme is...
> 
> *Elon Musk / near-future tech*​He made a rocket that can re-land itself. He made a flame-thrower. He made some electric cars. Then he used those same batteries to make a goddam power storage park. Did he say he wanted to make a Gundam? Oh shit! Draw something related to this dude or some other futuristic gadgets.


Yooooo.

Has this started? I'm out of it and it's 2:15 am here so I've likely missed important contextual clues from this.
If it has started, how much time do I got?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 23, 2019)

Trinity said:


> Yooooo.
> 
> Has this started? I'm out of it and it's 2:15 am here so I've likely missed important contextual clues from this.
> If it has started, how much time do I got?


From what I understand the theme changes on Tuesday so I'm guessing today is the cutoff and you have like 3 hours left?



Bontakun said:


> Theme announcements are on Tuesday, 10PM GMT.​





Bontakun said:


> Yeah but it's late. The theme changes every Tuesday so get sync'd already


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 23, 2019)

damn


----------



## Xel (Apr 23, 2019)

I mean it all depends on when Bonta gets to it anyway


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 23, 2019)

that was just a god awful abomination, i bereted it

tag me for the next theme of the week doe


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> The theme... is kind of a weird one . The theme is...
> 
> *Elon Musk / near-future tech*​He made a rocket that can re-land itself. He made a flame-thrower. He made some electric cars. Then he used those same batteries to make a goddam power storage park. Did he say he wanted to make a Gundam? Oh shit! Draw something related to this dude or some other futuristic gadgets.



No love for the Tesla man 



MShiina said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
> 
> BET
> 
> ...



Now's your chance with a new theme 



Trinity said:


> that was just a god awful abomination, i bereted it
> 
> tag me for the next theme of the week doe


Damn now I'm curious.

__________

Adding two new themes,

Impressionism
Art nouveau

and rolling...



Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks
Forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

The theme is...

*Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks*​
because mammals, birds, and insects are far too mainstream, and we're more hipster than that.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 24, 2019)

Wait 



Tohru is a reptile 

Get ready for some more dragon maid with significantly more dragon


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> *Reptiles / arachnids /amphibians / crustaceans / mollusks*​



Is this a challenge to draw something that's all of this simultaneously?


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh wait, there is no point for me to draw for this one since I missed the others for this month, right? Cause you only give points if we draw at least twice a month.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


> Is this a challenge to draw something that's all of this simultaneously?


 I was trying to be considerate of people who don't like one or another phylum/class/order/thing.

But if you can pull that off...


----------



## Xel (Apr 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> I was trying to be considerate of people who don't like one or another phylum/class/order/thing.
> 
> But if you can pull that off...



Creating abominations is like half the reason I exist.


----------



## Loni (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd like to suggest "fantasy" as a topic.  A good excuse to draw dragon riders, orcs, unicorns, fairies, elves, hobbits... etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2019)

Last week's theme was popular. Though no reptilian Tohru materialized. Eh, @MShiina?



Suzutsuki said:


> And here we fucking go [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Okay seriously now this dude... I mean he's probably gonna have problems competing for food since he has four unsuitable adaptations for every one suitable adaptation for whatever he's hunting. But he can find a career as a horror manga character. Nice animal anatomy btw! 



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#reptiles[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]



This lizard is cute!



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#amphibian[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]
> Frog art sketched in pencil and edited in Photoshop CC.



This frog is... smug 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Back! Ish. Stretching me legs on the tablet again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just in time!






------------------
And the theme of the week is... I'm gonna move the theme pool thread here soon because AAB is dead... the theme of the week is... wait, I need to add Loni's suggestion...


Scenery
Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Rides / forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau
Fantasy

And the theme of the week is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2019)

*Scenery*
​
So, off you go. Draw some backgrounds!


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 1, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Last week's theme was popular. Though no reptilian Tohru materialized. Eh, @MShiina?


I was busy


----------



## Xel (May 1, 2019)

Still waiting for that "anime characters in the real world" one


----------



## Loni (May 7, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> *Scenery*
> ​
> So, off you go. Draw some backgrounds!


 I need more time with this wonderful theme.


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2019)

We had lots of scenery drawings. I'll just quote them here without commentary because they really do speak for themselves. Look at the different moods they bring out. Feels good enough to make a gallery out of them. Thank you for being awesome artists all 



Suzutsuki said:


> Here's a little fantasy/space scenery [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] (this counts, right?)





Underworld Broker said:


> few more drawings ~ also gotta submit them to [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / scenery





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#scenery[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#iliketodraw[/HASHTAG]







------------------------------------------------

And now...

Anime characters in the real world
Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Rides / forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau
Fantasy

Anime Characters in the Real World is in the number 1 slot now. Can it be time for it?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2019)

Yeah I'm not entirely sure the dice ISN'T skewed towards 1 

The theme is...

*Anime characters in the real world*​
@Jon Moxley 's suggestion. Got any questions about it ask him


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah I'm not entirely sure the dice ISN'T skewed towards 1
> 
> The theme is...
> 
> ...


Nani?


----------



## Xel (May 8, 2019)

I thought of it like, using one of my photos as a reference for a background and sticking Suzu and/or Fuu there  They displaying it alongside with said photo to prove I'm not bullshitting anyone.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 8, 2019)

But I can't draw _real_ things


----------



## Bontakun (May 15, 2019)

Whelp. New theme time!

Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Ancient Greece/Rome
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Rides / forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau
Fantasy


----------



## Bontakun (May 15, 2019)

The theme is...

*Ancient Greece and Rome*​
For the artist is an honorable man. So are we all, all honorable men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 15, 2019)

Might draw someone from Record of Ragnarok


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2019)

Whelp. You can keep doing Greece and Rome, or the previous week's anime characters IRL this week too.


----------



## Xel (May 22, 2019)

Well due to my travels and schedule for this week I'll only be able to draw next week or so


----------



## Bontakun (May 30, 2019)

Well... it's already Thursday. Seems like people are simply busy. Let's wait it next Wednesday to roll a new theme?


----------



## Loni (Jun 5, 2019)

Isn't time for a new topic?


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 6, 2019)

Sure. Let's *do *this!


Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Rides / forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau
Fantasy


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 6, 2019)

The theme of the week is...

*Fantasy*
​
And yes, @MShiina, Tohru is a being of fantasy


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 7, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the week is...
> 
> *Fantasy*
> ​
> And yes, @MShiina, Tohru is a being of fantasy




Might hop to it, but I'd need to delay my Rita drawing

EDIT: That made my art seem super important as if a ton of people were waiting for it... This was not the intention


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 13, 2019)

Last week we had an Ancient Greece and Rome entry by Loni which I didn't notice, my bad!



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ancientgreeceandrome[/HASHTAG]



Gotta say, that's some impressively bold shading!




This week, Loni made two more entries. You can see the benefit of drawing something new every week. Loni's art just gets better and better.



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasy[/HASHTAG]
> A little Game of Thrones Dothraki and a little Xena Warrior Princess.  I hope to do more for this topic.



Creative entry. She could be a little more energetic in the way she holds those blades though. 



Loni said:


> Done with pencil and markers.  Drawn from imagination, while taking style tips from "Yuna and Kawachan" comic from LineWebtoon.
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasy[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]



A cute entry! Mini dragons are comfy, quirky things 

Thanks for the inspirations, Loni!







So what are we doing next? Maybe I'll add more themes. Smiles. Smiles would be good.



Carnivals
Police/Sailors
sempai-kouhai relationships
Earth and environment
Luxury / poverty
Rides / forms of locomotion
Impressionism
Art nouveau
Smiles


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 13, 2019)

The theme of the week is


*Luxury / Poverty*​


You can do one or the other or both in same pic. Or one pic of each. Have fun on your journey from starving artist to Picasso!


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 15, 2019)

Let me give this a shot


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 15, 2019)

Do you guys accept Gfxing or coloring Panels?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 17, 2019)

DANG0 said:


> Do you guys accept Gfxing or coloring Panels?



This is only for drawings/sketches iirc


----------



## Loni (Jun 17, 2019)

DANG0 said:


> Do you guys accept Gfxing or coloring Panels?


  Yes, as @Underworld Broker said, only sketches or drawings or paintings.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes it's only drawings and paintings currently.

Anyone working on Luxury or Poverty stuff or no?


----------



## Loni (Jul 5, 2019)

@Bontakun I made a comic strip for the topic.
We need a new topic.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 16, 2019)

Going to be trying to roll new themes until Bonta hopefully returns.

The only entry I could find for Luxury/Poverty was from Loni:



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#luxurypoverty[/HASHTAG]
> Based on a news story I heard today.  True story.



Swapping out Luxury/Poverty with Summer. Also I'll be dropping Impressionism and Art Nouveau from the rotation for now just because I don't really know what they are, so unless someone really wants them to stick around I'll keep them out for the time being. I'll swap in some suggestions I was given by ane: Comic Strips and Ancient Egypt.

Carnivals
Police/Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Earth and Environment
Summer
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Comic Strips
Ancient Egypt
Smiles


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 16, 2019)

The theme of the week is:


*Earth and Environment*

​Good luck and please remember to use the Theme of the Week hashtag~


----------



## Xel (Jul 17, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Also I'll be dropping Impressionism and Art Nouveau from the rotation for now just because I don't really know what they are


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 17, 2019)

Suzutsuki said:


>


If you would like them added back in that's fine but I won't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Loni (Jul 17, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The theme of the week is:
> 
> 
> *Earth and Environment*
> ...


Thanks, Azeruth!


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 23, 2019)

Doesn't appear anyone drew for Earth and Environment, so I guess we'll roll for a new theme from the list:


Carnivals
Police/Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Summer
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Comic Strips
Ancient Egypt
Smiles


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 23, 2019)

The theme of the week is:

*Smiles*
​Bonta didn't really elaborate on Smiles.

If this doesn't get any drawings either, I'll probably postpone rolling again at least for a week. At a minimum Earth and Environment and Smiles can be options leftover until Bontakun returns.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 30, 2019)

While only Loni used the hashtag I'm adding in two others that might count for smiles. Like I said, Bonta didn't really elaborate on smiles so anything I would consider to have a smile in it is what I'm adding:



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#hyenagirl[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#smiles[/HASHTAG]






Loni said:


> Trying to achieve a different style.  [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#smiles[/HASHTAG]





Suzutsuki said:


> Ducky looking a bit... tense (murderous?)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, rather I just wanted to see if freehand painting would be better with the new tablet, and it kind of is. But I wasn't paying much attention to how the expression was turning out



Adding in Dragons and Headgear / Masks to the theme list:


Carnivals
Police/Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Summer
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Comic Strips
Ancient Egypt
Dragons
Headgear / Masks


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 30, 2019)

The theme of the week is:

*Summer*
​Since we had drawings for Smiles, I'll do the same thing. If no one submits something that could be summer-ish, I'll give it another week before rolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Jul 31, 2019)

Sadly I'm away from my drawing tablet for this week. Screw vacations, I want to draw


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 6, 2019)

Two for Summer~



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Me arm still is funky, but I can draw again  ^_^
> 
> Here's one for the Summer [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





Underworld Broker said:


> day8 - OC with a new hairstyle
> also added a summer outfit and cold drink [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / summer




Carnivals
Police/Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Comic Strips
Ancient Egypt
Dragons
Headgear / Masks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 6, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Comic Strips*

​I'd count manga panels as well in this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

Belated Summer entry from Loni:


Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#summer[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
> This was my first painting in gouache but it got all messed up.  The reason it looks so digital now is that I refused to give up on it and reworked it in Photoshop CC.




Carnivals
Police/Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Ancient Egypt
Dragons
Headgear / Masks

Comic Strips will still be counted I suppose but I'll roll a new theme and you'll have two options~


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Dragons*
​Comic strips and dragons. Not sure how a comic strip about dragons would be counted honestly.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2019)

Dragons and an extra week of Comic Strips comes to a close:



Suzutsuki said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] finally a theme for me


Suzu with a dragon~



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Cutting it late and close with this  [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  for comics. But here be. Also, left to right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESD with 3 pages for Comics~

Going to try and fill back in the theme selection a bit. Flowers/Gardens, Color Gradient and Dance/Rhythm. Slotting Impressionism and Art Nouveau back into their original 7 and 8 slots as well.


Carnivals
Police / Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Ancient Egypt
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Color Gradient
Dance / Rhythm


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 20, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Color Gradient*

​Good luck~


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 27, 2019)

Color Gradient had 3 entries:



Xel said:


> Did something really quick for the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] (this should count right?)





Underworld Broker said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / color gradient
> 
> 
> went with smth simple





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  color gradient'





Carnivals
Police / Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Ancient Egypt
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 27, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Carnivals*

​Good luck~


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like no love for the Carnivals. Moving on then~


Police / Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Ancient Egypt
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 3, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Ancient Egypt*​
Good luck~


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

One Ancient Egypt drawing from RemChu:



RemChu said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Police / Sailors
Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Police / Sailors*

​**


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 10, 2019)

On a side note, I guess if there is a theme that you would like to submit to the list then I guess I can start adding suggestions or preferences. Not sure how repeating past themes would be received but if there's enough support for one then I guess I can re-add it to the dice roll as well.


----------



## Loni (Sep 13, 2019)

Can you add the topics:
Lost/Alone
Fashion
Fanart
Thanks Azeruth, I do miss Bonta but you are doing such a good job so he can take as much time as he needs to get back.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2019)

got a few too ~

Water
Complementary
Music
Landscape
Market Place


----------



## Xel (Sep 13, 2019)

Loni said:


> Can you add the topics:
> Lost/Alone
> Fashion
> Fanart
> Thanks Azeruth, I do miss Bonta but you are doing such a good job so he can take as much time as he needs to get back.



Bonta would be happy to hear that considering he is really into that ship girl game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2019)

a few more ~

Sunset
Clouds
Windmills and Grasslands
Witch/Wizard
Autumn


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 17, 2019)

Doesn't appear we had any police or sailors this week. I think I'm going to try and keep the list at 10 for the time being and will just substitute in one of the suggestions posted to replace. I'll need 3 so I'll add in Lost/Alone, Water and Sunset since they are the top of the 3 lists~


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset

And for a reminder for myself:

Fashion
Complementary
Clouds
Fanart
Music
Landscape
Market Place
Windmills and Grasslands
Witch/Wizard
Autumn

Doing this I guess for the insert order.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 17, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Lost / Alone*

​That was quick


----------



## Viole (Sep 17, 2019)

sounds tough but will try


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 25, 2019)

Whelp doesn't look like anyone was lost and alone. Which is excellent! Now onwards!


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Headgear / Masks
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Complementary
Clouds / Skyscape / Landscape
Fanart
Music
Windmills and Grasslands
Witch/Wizard
Autumn
I added all the suggestions to the list. Rolling...


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh what? The theme is...

*Headgear / Masks*​
Now this is very interesting because usually I'd think of it as carnival and festive stuff, but with all the protesting that's happening in Hong Kong this theme grows another darker dimension.

Let's see what comes out of it!


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 25, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Oh what? The theme is...
> 
> *Headgear / Masks*​
> Now this is very interesting because usually I'd think of it as carnival and festive stuff, but with all the protesting that's happening in Hong Kong this theme grows another darker dimension.
> ...


To be honest I stole the idea from  when @Nataly suggested it (Steph chose it). I thought it might work well as a drawing theme. I suppose the last CCDC ended up with a lot of gas masks because of the Post Apocalyptic theme so that also generated some masks there too~


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 3, 2019)

No masks drawn, but let's keep moving! You can still post masks if you're in the middle of something.


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Complementary
Clouds / Skyscape / Landscape
Fanart
Music
Windmills and Grasslands
Witch/Wizard
Autumn


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, this is certainly the season for it if anything 

The theme of the week is: 
*Witch/Wizard*​


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 3, 2019)

Cool. Will try to rev up the engines again with this one.


----------



## Loni (Oct 3, 2019)

I just posted one for masks, I decided to do a drawing for it last night... hope that still counts.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 4, 2019)

Loni said:


> I just posted one for masks, I decided to do a drawing for it last night... hope that still counts.


Sure I'll count it. We'll try a thing where you can submit the previous week's theme a few days after the change from now on.


----------



## Loni (Oct 4, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Sure I'll count it. We'll try a thing where you can submit the previous week's theme a few days after the change from now on.


  I like that idea, thank you.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 10, 2019)

This week...



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#masks[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]



...Loni drew us a masked character. And what an elaborate mask. How did you get the blacks to be so black? That must be ink.

Clever use of lifting the mask so we can see the character's emotion as well. Great sketch here!







And now we draw from the hat again...


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Complementary
Clouds / Skyscape / Landscape
Fanart
Music
Windmills and Grasslands
Autumn


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 10, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> This week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The theme is...

*Complementary*​
and I had to check the definition of this one...

*Definition of complementary*
1 *: *serving to fill out or complete … their economies are more complementary than competitive …— William Petersen
2 *: *mutually supplying each other's lack … the complementary relationship that binds the two.— Colin S. Gray
3 *: *relating to or constituting one of a pair of contrasting colors that produce a neutral color when combined in suitable proportions
4 *: *being  of each other complementary acute angles



An interesting, open theme this one. Can be pretty broad with definitions 1,2, and 4. 3 is directly art-related, or at least graphics-related. Maybe try it out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Oct 10, 2019)

Could probably do it like a Yin-Yang thing.

Though probably gonna miss this one too


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 10, 2019)

@Gin iirc you like complementary art, maybe you wanna join


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 16, 2019)

Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Clouds / Skyscape / Landscape
Fanart
Music
Windmills and Grasslands
Autumn


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 17, 2019)

Windmills and Grasslands
​
So get your Dutch on.


----------



## Loni (Oct 17, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Windmills and Grasslands
> ​
> So get your Dutch on.


  I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with for this topic.  It is a good thim for the wik... hahaha!


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 25, 2019)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#windmills[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]



Loni on a roll here. Or should I say on a... rotation? 

Great work as usual. I could easily see you making an oil painting like this and selling it for decent bucks.

And now onto...


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Clouds / Skyscape / Landscape
Fanart
Music
Autumn


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 25, 2019)

*Clouds/Skyscape/Landscape*
​
Anyone can draw clouds. The challenge is to make them interesting...


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2019)

i missed the grasslands and windmills


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 25, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> i missed the grasslands and windmills


I believe you can still do one for a few days after the change over.

If not you can just post it and it'll be counted as late, I believe.



Bontakun said:


> Sure I'll count it. We'll try a thing where you can submit the previous week's theme a few days after the change from now on.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

Clouds and landscapes sound very inspiring.
I'll try not to forget to make something


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 6, 2019)

@Azeruth next theme when?


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> quick sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Windmills and Grasslands (it also fits for the Clouds/Landscape theme of the week, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> smth i'm probably gonna work on later ~





Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG]
> Art done in PS CC over the course of a few days.  I had a hard time with the foliage in the background.  I should do some studies.



Broker going with a 2-for-1 special and Loni's riding along nicely~


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Rides / Forms of Locomotion
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 6, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Rides / Forms of Locomotion*

​


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 13, 2019)

No entries on rides but it'll stay as an option for a bit.


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Impressionism
Art Nouveau
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 13, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Art Nouveau*

​Time for  to save me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 13, 2019)

Woah nice!!


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 20, 2019)

One entry for Art Nouveau by Nataly:



Nataly said:


> A little sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Art Nouveau



And a late Clouds/Skyscape/Landscape also by Nataly:



Nataly said:


> A simple clouds/skyscape/landscape interpretation for one of the previous [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]




Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Lost / Alone
Water
Sunset
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 20, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Water*

​Pretty open theme here~


----------



## Nataly (Nov 20, 2019)

I am working on the Rides theme, hopefully I will finish by today, if that's OK.


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 27, 2019)

Art Nouveau entry from Underworld Broker:



Underworld Broker said:


> Small wip for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Art Nouveau
> 
> takes too much time to finish this rn, will do it after the challenge im currently working on ~



Late Rides entry from Nataly:



Nataly said:


> Went with a bike for rides theme for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Two Water entries from Broker and Nataly:



Underworld Broker said:


> Day 21 - By the Beach
> 
> 
> 
> Also submission for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / water





Nataly said:


> Under Water for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Sunset
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 27, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Sunset*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

No sunsets this week. Will probably need some more theme suggestions as the list keeps shrinking. Will be adding Hanukkah/Christmas and Decorations since it's that time of year. Will be weird to get those in like February I suppose but oh well:


Sempai-Kouhai Relationships
Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 4, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Sempai-Kouhai Relationships*

​Good luck~


----------



## Nataly (Dec 4, 2019)

I have been away, but I will try to do the Sunsets


----------



## Nataly (Dec 6, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> No sunsets this week. Will probably need some more theme suggestions as the list keeps shrinking. Will be adding Hanukkah/Christmas and Decorations since it's that time of year. Will be weird to get those in like February I suppose but oh well


Possible theme suggestions:
-Jewelry
-Colorful/Colors
-Animals
-Shadows
-Around the World
-Shoes
-Gifts
-Toys
-Fantasy Land
-Fantastical Creatures
-Forest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 11, 2019)

Sunsets from Broker and Nataly:



Underworld Broker said:


> smth tiny for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Sunset





Nataly said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] I love watching sunsets



Sempai from Nataly:



Nataly said:


> Very quick sketch for Senpai [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Adding all of Nataly's suggestions:

Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Shadows
Around the World
Shoes
Gifts
Toys
Fantasy Lands
Fantastical Creatures
Forest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 11, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Fantasy Lands*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2019)

No fantasy lands~


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Dance / Rhythm
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Shadows
Around the World
Shoes
Gifts
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Dance / Rhythm*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Dec 19, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> No fantasy lands~


I'm almost finished with my piece for "Fantasy Lands."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2019)

No Dance or Rhythm but we have a Fantasy Land from Loni:



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fantasylands[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#digitalart[/HASHTAG]



A late roll since I forgot due to Christmas.


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Shadows
Around the World
Shoes
Gifts
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 25, 2019)

The theme of the week is...


*Gifts*

​I guess that makes sense on a Christmas day roll~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 1, 2020)

No Gifts to end the year. Let's see what the new year brings:


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Fashion
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Shadows
Around the World
Shoes
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 1, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Shadows*

​Happy New Year~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2020)

Azeruth said:


> No Gifts to end the year. Let's see what the new year brings:
> 
> 
> Impressionism
> ...



Rolling for the next theme of the week!


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 8, 2020)

Whether you want to pay tribute to your favorite designer or highlight the changing couture trends in your favorite anime (like Naruto -> Boruto wow now that's a change), the theme of the week is...

*Fashion*​


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 15, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> few weapons again ~
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if they're gonna pass as entry for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Fashion



Gems you say? @Santi Time to give em the ol Razzle Dazzle.
​
​Now that we're done being dazzled:


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Hanukkah / Christmas
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Around the World
Shoes
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 15, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Hanukkah / Christmas*

​Well, not quite in February I suppose. Good luck~



updated below!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 16, 2020)

Meh it's a bit off season. Let's change it to "2020".

The theme of the week is...


*2020*​



Also do your Art Contest entries if you haven't already


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 22, 2020)

Nothing for 2020.


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Decorations
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Around the World
Shoes
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 22, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Decorations*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 29, 2020)

Yeah that's right we are spartan people and don't need *decorations*!

Onwards!


Impressionism
Flowers / Gardens
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Around the World
Shoes
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest

Oh I also have a small announcement.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 29, 2020)

The theme of the week is

*Flowers / Gardens*​
also the announcement is, if you're submitting a drawing for theme of the week that you posted elsewhere on the forum, you no longer have to repost it in AL. Simply use the [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] tag in the original post and mention that it is being used for Theme of the Week! We want to see where else our artists are spreading their brilliant work.

Now, go draw some woody flowery shrubbery things!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2020)

No flowers and gardens. Time for the first theme of February~


Impressionism
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Around the World
Shoes
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Shoes*

​Good luck~


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Feb 5, 2020)

Might draw some boots


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2020)

Loni with some shoes:



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#shoes[/HASHTAG]
> The sneaker was drawn upside down on the page so I had to rotate it on the page in Photoshop CC.




Impressionism
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Colorful / Colors
Animals
Around the World
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Colorful / Colors*

​Good luck~


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Did a drawing for a DTIYS challenge again ~
> 
> 
> 
> ima submit it for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / colorful /colors



Ooh interesting challenge! Good for measuring how solid you got your style down. Well all that sparkling bright water is certainly Broki style!

Now we got some new theming to do...


Impressionism
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Animals
Around the World
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2020)

The theme of the week is...

*around the world*​
and I do hope that is not what will become of a certain virus that's on the headlines 




We're also running out of themes so feel free to suggest some more!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 19, 2020)

Heres a few  

Fruits
Dessert
Galaxy
Flowers
Angel
Water
Candles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a few too.

Athlete
wait-staff
chef
artist
business
city
garden/greenhouse
animal friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 26, 2020)

Loni gets half points for submitting a delayed [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#gouache[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#painting[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#colors[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _WIP_
> ...



That's some impressive coloring though. Your improvement is quite inspirational!

Onwards!

Impressionism
Fanart
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Animals
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest
Fruits
Dessert
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 26, 2020)

*Fanart*​is what you will draw this week. Let's see your favorite series come to life...


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> *Fanart*​is what you will draw this week. Let's see your favorite series come to life...


Who to fan over, who to fan over... who the eff to fan over  
Naruto.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 4, 2020)

Loni did a fanart of Amuro's Gundam, the OG badass.



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fanart[/HASHTAG]
> Quick Gundam sketch drawn in Photoshop CC.  I have something in mind, I hope I have enough time to work on it more.



Mechanical drawings are particularly tricky because when you get them wrong it's really noticeable. So good effort!


The next one will be...


Impressionism
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Animals
Toys
Fantastical Creatures
Forest
Fruits
Dessert
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 4, 2020)

The theme of this week is...

*Fantastical Creatures*​
unicorns, dragons, kirin, slime blobs, and the like... like.

That was a joke because there's a fantastical creature in Zeldaverse called a Like Like 
Ha ha. Ahahahahaha... ha.
Sorry.

Please draw some creatures!


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 11, 2020)

Broker's Fantastical art:



Underworld Broker said:


> smth for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Fantastical creatures ~




Impressionism
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
Dessert
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 11, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Dessert*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 18, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] ? [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] !



Underworld Broker said:


> tiny drawing for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Desserts



A quick dessert a day keeps the doctor away. As long as said dessert is drawn dessert and said doctor is an art critique doctor. Broki's glass is very bright and pleasant to look at and just works as glass-looking glass!






------------------------------------

Even though there's  going on, you may not be the competitive type or you want to double down and draw even more art, so let's roll out another theme of the week!



Impressionism
Music
Autumn
Jewelry
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 18, 2020)

As we head into Spring, we look back at the arguably cooler, more rooted season, Autumn!

*Autumn*​is the theme for this week.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 25, 2020)

Some Autumn love~



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#fall[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#DTIYS[/HASHTAG]
> A draw this in your style one for theme of the week.




Impressionism
Music
Jewelry
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 25, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Jewelry*

​Good luck~


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2020)

The [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] was jewelry, and a couple of our artist ladies brought the bling



Nataly said:


> A quick sketch for Jewelry [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



Gotta be a fashionista to sport such bold earrings. Is this done on paper or on computer? 



Underworld Broker said:


> Day 5 - Bottle
> 
> Doodle of a tiny mermaid carving maps in bottles which lead to a treasure~
> 
> ...



I hope she can get out afterwards!





--------

And now, the moment of prophecy has arrived...



Impressionism
Music
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2020)

The theme is

*Music*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 1, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> The [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] was jewelry, and a couple of our artist ladies brought the bling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I made a sketch on the drawing tablet first and cleaned it up in Photoshop.
Do the late Theme of the Week submissions count? I did a few


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 1, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you. I made a sketch on the drawing tablet first and cleaned it up in Photoshop.
> Do the late Theme of the Week submissions count? I did a few



How large is your canvas? I recommend drawing in at least 1500 x 1500 even for quick sketches. It will help you get used to making thin, precise lines that you will need or larger projects.

No sorry. Theme of the Week is for weekly practice, so you only get points once per week.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2020)

Nataly and Loni got musical this week~



Nataly said:


> Something simple for Music [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Let's get rockin'





Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#music[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#flute[/HASHTAG]
> Just a quick sketch.




Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 8, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Business*

​Good luck~


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 15, 2020)

"Business" has ground to a standstill it seems.

But as artists, we carry on! The themes are looking a bit thin so I will add some more (with alternatives in brackets for the more specific ones) which will be added to the pool next time.

White Roses
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Tiamat (mother goddesses)
Dragons
Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Warmth


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forest
Fruits
The Galaxy
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 15, 2020)

The theme of the week is...

*The Galaxy*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 15, 2020)

I didn't finish the business entry on time, but it's too late now 
The new theme sounds like fun!


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 21, 2020)

We didn't get art of the galaxy for the last [HASHTAG]themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG], but we get a new batch of themes for this week!


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Athletes
Restaurant Staff
Artists
White Roses
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Tiamat (goddesses)

Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Warmth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 21, 2020)

*Athletes*​
Will the long break affect their games when they resume? Only time will tell. But we as artists are not taking a long break. Draw those athletes at their most active!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 29, 2020)

Nataly with an athlete:



Nataly said:


> This was a great practice for drawing a pose, it was a bit challenging
> 
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Athlete silhouette




Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
White Roses
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Tiamat (goddesses)

Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Warmth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 29, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*White Roses*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Azeruth (May 6, 2020)

Four White Roses this week:



Underworld Broker said:


> small sketch for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / white roses





RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





Nataly said:


> When I hear 'White Roses', I think of something elegant.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> White Roses + Melia from Xenoblade



Let's see if we can get another popular theme:


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Tiamat (goddesses)

Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Warmth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (May 6, 2020)

The theme of the week is...


*Warmth*

​Good luck~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 6, 2020)

Ooh I like!

Also those roses were amazing! Many different approaches.


----------



## Xel (May 6, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Ooh I like!
> 
> Also those roses were amazing! Many different approaches.



You should participate this week cause BURNING LOVE!!! counts as warmth


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

That is quite a fascinating theme, if you ask me


----------



## TheWiggian (May 9, 2020)

Yes very FaScInAtInG


----------



## Bontakun (May 13, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] was Warmth. And we have a pretty darned warm-looking fire by Nataly. Nice!



Nataly said:


> The heat, the warmth from this fire will always keep you warm. I tried drawing the fire from a tutorial, the result was a bit different than what I expected.
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Tiamat (goddesses)

Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl

Impressionism has resisted any selection for ages. Let's see what happens this time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 13, 2020)

The theme of the week is...

*Tiamat*​Original Tiamat

In the religion of ancient Babylon, Tiamat ... is a primordial goddess of the salt sea, mating with Abzû, the god of fresh water, to produce younger gods. She is the symbol of the chaos of primordial creation. She is referred to as a woman, and described as the glistening one.

In the... Babylonian epic..., she gives birth to the first generation of deities; her husband, Apsu, correctly assuming they are planning to kill him and usurp his throne, later makes war upon them and is killed. Enraged, she also wars upon her husband's murderers, taking on the form of a massive sea dragon...​Modern Tiamat

Tiamat is a supremely strong and powerful 5-headed draconic goddess in the Dungeons & Dragons role-playing game... She is the queen and mother of evil dragons and a member of the default pantheon of Dungeons & Dragons gods. Her symbol is a five-headed dragon.

She has one head for each customary color of chromatic dragon (black, blue, green, red, white), and each head has the powers of a member of the respective race of dragonkind. Her body is a blending of various chromatic dragon forms with an appropriately multicolored hide. Her body also has traits in common with a wyvern, including a long tail tipped with a poisonous stinger.​Or if you aren't familiar with any form of Tiamat at all, a goddess or dragon in a similar role would suffice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 13, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the week is...
> 
> *Tiamat*​Original Tiamat
> 
> ...



Funnily enough I seem to remember drawing Apsu and Tiamat as dragons when I was a kid and we studied mythology at school 

I also think Tiamat was in Nethack (or was it Crawl?) 

Edit:


----------



## Bontakun (May 20, 2020)

Let's roll the next theme of the week, in case you're on a roll after the drawing contest and want to keep drawing!


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Rem from Re:Zero (maid girl)
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl


----------



## Bontakun (May 20, 2020)

*Rem from Re:Zero*
(maid girl)​
We're on an anime forum so Rem is self-explanatory really, considering her popularity 

Still, there are other maid girls out there. Like . Have at it!


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2020)

We had a lovely Rem from the equally lovely Nataly. And when it comes to maid girls, ESD is never disappoints! Just look at those frills!



Nataly said:


> Rem for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



And the next Theme of the Week will be...

Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Fruits
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2020)

The painter's classical favorite. It brings out form and color and when you are done you can eat the model for vitamins!

*Fruits*​


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 2, 2020)

No one to show the fruits of their labor this week. Nevertheless we press on, gathering our creative juices. Art is sour, art is sweet. Art is the very fibre of our being! But let us peel away from all this verbosity, and choose a new theme to seed our passions! [HASHTAG]#punoftheweek[/HASHTAG]


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Forests
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 2, 2020)

We... just did a lot of forests. Let's throw the dice again!


Impressionism
Animals
Toys
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Forests


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 2, 2020)

Animals. Well, that works. There's a lot to be drawn about animals.

*Animals*​Draw the change, ya filthy animal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 2, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Animals. Well, that works. There's a lot to be drawn about animals.
> 
> *Animals*​Draw the change, ya filthy animal!


  I approve of this topic.  I also approve of any and all quotes from Home Alone.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 2, 2020)

I missed this week's theme of the week, I wanted to draw something and even got the references all picked out for various fruits, hopefully I will make it on time for Animals theme


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Decided to do something experimental for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] with this flamingo drawing





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



We had two very creative sketches for Theme of the Week 


Impressionism
Toys
Flowers
Restaurant Staff
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Forests

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 10, 2020)

The theme of the week is... waiters, cooks, chef, busboys... yes we're talking about

*Restaurant Staff*​


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 17, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> Quick sketch without reference.



Not sure if she's adjusting her shoe or sharply changing directions but nice legs!



Nataly said:


> A very happy chef for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



And a chef who looks comfortable with his job.



Put these two restaurant workers together and I'd definitely eat there!




Let's choose a new theme...


Impressionism
Toys
Flowers
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Forests

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 17, 2020)

*Impressionism*
​Okay so roughly what happened was in Europe during the middle ages, people kinda drew flat-looking figures placed all over the canvas, like that Bayeux Tapestry meme. It tells the story but it's incomplete.


Then the Enlightenment happened and people discovered how to draw more photo-realistic looking pictures. Now this was all really impressive, but it was kinda boring and stuffy.

One day some rebellious artists in France decided to throw out all that formality and draw the truly important stuff that hits the eye. It's like they went back to the middle ages where they were only telling the story and leaving out the details, but they also had the skills developed during the enlightenment, so they were able to extract the perfect essence of the scenes they were drawing! Kinda like Naruto making a giant Susano'o-Armored Nine-tailed Fox combo with Sasuke. It's an art form that would beat any final art critique boss!

Read more about the movement here: 



Now let's try our best to be the Monet of ninja anime forums! Here's a page with quick tips:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 19, 2020)

Aah shit I missed out on fruits


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 24, 2020)

Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#impressionism[/HASHTAG]
> This was done in a couple of hours in Photoshop CC.



Wow this is just plain awesome! The whimsical colors! The atmosphere!

Let's do another theme...


Toys
Flowers
Artists
Womens' Hakama (traditional gowns)
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Leotards
Cocktail Lounge
Bunny Girl
Forests


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 24, 2020)

Ah this should be fun

*Leotards*
​I.e. those legless stretchy whole-body garments that people wear when doing ballet, gymnastics, and other highly active pursuits.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 24, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Ah this should be fun
> 
> *Leotards*
> ​I.e. those legless stretchy whole-body garments that people wear when doing ballet, gymnastics, and other highly active pursuits.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 5, 2020)

Possible theme suggestions for Theme of the Week:
-Blue Colors
-Pink Colors
-Fairies
-Mermaids (even though it isn't may anymore )
-Clothing
-Sunflower
-Mountains
-Sunset
-Maps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 5, 2020)

I have possible topics too:

anime style
manga style
motorsport
most important meal
animals doing human things
drawing challenge from social media

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Jul 5, 2020)

I really love the idea of a drawing challenge from the social media @Loni

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I really love the idea of a drawing challenge from the social media @Loni


Thanks Nataly.  I actually got the idea when I looked at your list and you talked about Mermay.  It's also fun doing Draw This in Your Own Style, Inktober, or Redraw Sailor Moon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Possible theme suggestions for Theme of the Week:
> -Blue Colors
> -Pink Colors
> -Fairies
> ...


Sunflower, Mountains and sunset could be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 6, 2020)

Next theme when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 8, 2020)

Last last week, we had...



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#leotard[/HASHTAG]



A youthful looking girl in a leotard. Very wholesome 



Underworld Broker said:


> smth for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Leotard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A sketch that is fit for turning into runway fashion material. Model could always behead her rivals if her dress doesn't stand out enough.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leotards highlighting the fact once again that thicc thighs save lives!




Underworld Broker said:


> Next theme when


Sorry got busy 

Theme of the week now! Now as in after I go through the suggestions and add more themes to the pool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 8, 2020)

Toys
Artists
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Forests
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Sunset
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast
Animals doing human things

The current social media art trend
Okay list looks full of promise! @Loni what's the best way to look for the current social media trend? Any particular hashtags?

And with that, let's roll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 8, 2020)

Crazy that we got 17 three times. While we're waiting for Loni's answer, the next theme of the week shall be...

*Artists*​Those supremely emotional beings that keep us mesmerized with their beautiful works. Who are the people behind the canvas, behind the stage play, behind the platinum record? Let us capture their moments of creativity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 8, 2020)

I follow a 'draw this in your style'-challenge themed profile on IG so yah think its the easiest hashtag

Lord gris posted recently a nice challenge so i'll prolly do that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 8, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Toys
> Artists
> Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
> Long Hair
> ...


  Sorry, I just saw this.  There are a bunch.  
I just Googled "social media drawing challenge."  This site has a list:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2020)

We didn't get any artists, but the theme of the week will now be a social media art challenge. I tried to select one that wasn't overused, but also doesn't take longer than a week. So we have...

*[HASHTAG]#flatvsshaded[/HASHTAG]*​
search that on Instagram, Twitter, or just Google and see what it's about. Have fun!


----------



## Nataly (Jul 15, 2020)

@Bontakun Can [HASHTAG]#DrawThisInYourStyle[/HASHTAG] challenge on Instagram work for this social media art challenge? I have one in mind I would like to give a try, my first ever DTIYS try


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Bontakun Can [HASHTAG]#DrawThisInYourStyle[/HASHTAG] challenge on Instagram work for this social media art challenge? I have one in mind I would like to give a try, my first ever DTIYS try



Nope we're doing flatvsshaded for ToTW. 

But if you can get people on board with that particular character, then we can all do for next week. That would be fun


----------



## Loni (Jul 15, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> We didn't get any artists, but the theme of the week will now be a social media art challenge. I tried to select one that wasn't overused, but also doesn't take longer than a week. So we have...
> 
> *[HASHTAG]#flatvsshaded[/HASHTAG]*​
> search that on Instagram, Twitter, or just Google and see what it's about. Have fun!


 This is a good one, I'll have to find time to make something.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2020)

Last [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] got us an entry by the ever improving Loni


Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#flatvsshaded[/HASHTAG]



This challenge is good for assessing whether your line art or your shading needs more improvement. Or whether you can give someone's lineart justice with your shading, in this case. I think you did a good job making the coloring as dynamic as the pose!

And nowwww...



Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Forests
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Sunset
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast
Animals doing human things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 22, 2020)

lol forests really wants to have another go. It's fine. We've had a lot of practice so we should be damned good at this. Let it be forests!

*Forests*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 22, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> lol forests really wants to have another go. It's fine. We've had a lot of practice so we should be damned good at this. Let it be forests!
> 
> *Forests*​


  This sounds life fun.  I will look for time to devote to this topic.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 29, 2020)

We had a double entry by Loni for this week.



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG]





Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#forests[/HASHTAG]
> A cabin in the woods.  That blob in the foreground is a tent.



I like the realistic take on forests. Makes me wanna go camping. 

Let's see what's next...


Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Sunset
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast
Animals doing human things


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 29, 2020)

Now this is interesting.

*Animals Doing Human Things*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 5, 2020)

Animals doing human things was a popular [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]!



Nataly said:


> I had so much fun drawing this little cutie
> 
> Kitty studying for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] 'Animals Doing Human Things'



Pusheen fanart! 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  - animals doing human things



Put a dinosaur and tropical prints together and it reminds me of the Jurassic Park badguy, . Well, they do say you are what you eat...



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animalsdoinghumanthings[/HASHTAG]
> He decided to take a break from napping to check his e-mail.



Maybe the human should curl up on the keyboard and see how he likes that?!



RemChu said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]




Like a boss. Man's best boss.
And be careful with the floor lamp's perspective!







That was a lot of fun! Now let's see what else we've got...



--------------------------



Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Sunset
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh I just love...

*sunsets*​
!


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 12, 2020)

Let's step outside and look at the sunsets!



Nataly said:


> I love sunsets, watching them and getting inspired by them, I try not to miss sunsets every night.
> 
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]



I like the colors here! Having at least one element that is in sharp and in focus would have made it even better. Maybe just the line where the water meets the sky, or a buoy or a bird in the foreground.



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#sunsets[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#sega[/HASHTAG]


Nice Tails! I'll count it because it seems like you were making the effort to give her sunset lighting. But you should amp up the light and dark side contrast, and change the tint. Like... 





EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] sunsets



I like the concept!



Underworld Broker said:


> Small drawing~ [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / sunsets



Cute :3




--------------------------

New roll


Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Long Hair
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 12, 2020)

And so we come to another favorite of mine...

*Long Hair*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome back to another episode of theme of the week!



Underworld Broker said:


> for [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] / Long Hair



So long it dips into the water! A good way of including multiple hair dynamics in one drawing 



Nataly said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> A very simple pencil drawing



I like the approach. With enough skill, less becomes more!



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] - long hair
> 
> 
> 
> Colored what I had from earlier and hopefully can sneak this one instead into themeoftheweek.



Successfully snuck. What will we do without your healthy looking girls?









----------------------------

Alright we have a special pool for this week's theme


Yakuza
Karaoke
Simulacrum

Totally uninspired by anything happening out there. M-memes? What are you talking about?!


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 19, 2020)

The theme for this week is...

*Yakuza*​


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2020)

We had some taste of the strictest underworld this week with two Yakuza entries by ESD and Nataly 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]  - Yakuza
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nataly said:


> Overhaul, one of my most favorite characters from BnHA, the Yakuza Captain
> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG]
> 
> Sketch
> ...





And now back to our regular roulette.

Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Mountains
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 26, 2020)

The theme is..

*山*
*Mountains*​


----------



## Xel (Aug 26, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> The theme is..
> 
> *山*
> *Mountains*​



Do mountains that are also ships that are also girls that are also chickens count?


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2020)

We didn't get any mountains (or mountain girls). But we do have an ongoing , with the theme of

*destruction *

so y'know, try to enter that! It will count for theme of the week for this week, too.

Other than that, you can keep drawing mountains for this week, if you're not into contests. Have fun!


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 16, 2020)

Let's do a new theme!


Toys
Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 16, 2020)

The theme is...

*Toys*​


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 23, 2020)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Maps/cartography
Anime Style

Motorsport
Breakfast
No toys in [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] as far as I know. Let's roll a new one. Gonna repopulate the list for the next roll too.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 23, 2020)

Op op op op oppa gangna... 

*Anime Style*​


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 7, 2020)

Alright, so, for theme of the (two) week(s), we have an entry by Loni



Loni said:


> [HASHTAG]#dailysketch[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#ilovetodraw[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#animestyle[/HASHTAG]
> 
> I drew Belle from Beauty and the Beast and cast her in the anime style of Relena Darlian from the Mobile Suit Gundam Wing series.



Which is Belle transformed into an old-school anime style. Interestingly enough she looks more expressive in the original version. Well, Gundam characters are a stoic lot anyhow. You can definitely see the anime Belle pulling a space pistol at you.



The next theme will be...

*Leg Hold Pose*​
[HASHTAG]#legholdpose[/HASHTAG]
aka
#I字バランス
aka
I-ji Baransu
aka
I-shaped Balance

as demonstrated by Samidare:


Source:  
Thank you, Samidare. You are very flexible.

with more examples here



I don't know if you've noticed it around, but it's definitely been going around! Let's jump in on it!


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 18, 2020)

Is TotW still a thing?


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Breakfast
Horse racing
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Legs from below
Jojo Pose
Upper class
Ponytail
Gold

Theme pool updated. I'm quite happy with the variety here. Let's goooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

*Breakfast*​
Theme of the week is breakfast. The most important, but for me often the most rushed meal of the day.

Oh yeah and this will go on until next Tuesday.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2021)

breakfast


----------



## Bontakun (May 19, 2021)

We had one breakfast entry which was mine. Let's roll more!

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Horse racing
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Legs from below
Jojo Pose
Upper class
Ponytail
Gold


----------



## Bontakun (May 19, 2021)

The theme of the week is...

*Horse Racing*​
This has totally nothing to do with the recent popularity of Uma Musume or anything okay maybe it does


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2021)

No one cares about horse racing. Too much gambling and wealthy privilege anyway, as far as I can tell. Next...


Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Sunflowers
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Legs from below
Jojo Pose
Upper class
Ponytail
Gold


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2021)

Thought it was weird that you can cancel the dice roll so I tried it, and it turns out you can't... probably.
The theme of the week is...

*Sunflowers*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 4, 2021)

Still Horse Racing or Sunflowers until Tuesday comes around again (in 3 days).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 10, 2021)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Legs from below
Jojo Pose
Upper class
Ponytail
Gold
New Theme of Week is...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 10, 2021)

The theme of the week is...

*Jojo Pose*​


----------



## Loni (Jun 10, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> The theme of the week is...
> 
> *Jojo Pose*​


Like a pose from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure?

I also posted art for the Sunflower theme.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 17, 2021)

Loni said:


> Like a pose from Jojo's Bizarre Adventure?
> 
> I also posted art for the Sunflower theme.


Yep, from or in the style of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. It's an ancient and honorable meme that's even used in real life photo posing. You can look it up! 

Yes! Would've been a waste of theme if no one did sunflowers 

I'll roll a new theme on the coming Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Jul 11, 2021)

I've got some theme ideas:

Gundam
Ghibli Scene
Master Study
Show Love
Tribute To...
Self-portrait
Marvel Comic Cover
DC Comic Cover
Favorite Animated Series
Favorite Anime Series
Line Webtoon Fanart
fanverse.com as a Village
Favorite Fictional Universe Town Meeting

I think I remember you saying we can only choose like 3 at a time so... choose the ones in green for now.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd prolly tryna join webtoon fanart and fav anime, seems most fun


----------



## Loni (Jul 15, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> I'd prolly tryna join webtoon fanart and fav anime, seems most fun


Some of those topics are kind of the same but I know most of us can see the room for creativity in the slight differences.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2021)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Legs from below
Upper class
Ponytail
Gold
Mecha
Ghibli / Makoto Shinkai
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Self-portrait
Favorite anime series
Favorite non-anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village



Loni said:


> I've got some theme ideas:
> 
> Gundam
> Ghibli Scene
> ...



They're good ideas and we're running low so I added most of them!

Now let's roll (this will last until next next Tuesday)


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2021)

Hang on to your butlers and yachts everybody, it's time to draw some

*Upper Class*​


----------



## Loni (Aug 4, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
> Video Gaming
> Cocktail Lounge
> Fairies
> ...


Bontakun, you're back... I know you were probably busy but we missed you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2021)

Nobody likes the upper class. They are conceited and oppressive. 

Next.


Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Foreshortened limbs
Ponytail
Gold
Mecha
Ghibli / Makoto Shinkai
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Self-portrait
Favorite anime series
Favorite non-anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 17, 2021)

Theme of the week is...

*Self Portrait*​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 24, 2021)

No self-portraits this week. This is definitely not a good one for me anyway what with my being holed up at home and giving myself extremely unprofessional haircuts. Do you guys want to have a go at this for another week or no? Let's just go with one more. For those who are lucky enough to be in mostly-vaccinated and open countries. Or just look so damned good on Zoom that they wanna immortalize it in a painting.


----------



## Loni (Aug 24, 2021)

Loni said:


> #themeoftheweek #selfportrait


I did one, just didn't have a chance to upload the sketch until now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (Aug 24, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> No self-portraits this week. This is definitely not a good one for me anyway what with my being holed up at home and giving myself extremely unprofessional haircuts. Do you guys want to have a go at this for another week or no? Let's just go with one more. For those who are lucky enough to be in mostly-vaccinated and open countries. Or just look so damned good on Zoom that they wanna immortalize it in a painting.


Let's continue with the topic.  Surely there are other artists that can do a sketch of themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 1, 2021)

So for last #themeoftheweek, we had a self-portrait by Loni



Loni said:


> #themeoftheweek #selfportrait


Who made great use of photographic reference by the looks of it! I'm liking the realistic feel of this portrait, like a peak back in time to an actual event. In our culture where a different character has basically the same face structure but with different hair, it's a breath of fresh air.

Let's see what RNG has in store for us this week...


Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Foreshortened limbs
Ponytail
Gold
Mecha
Ghibli / Makoto Shinkai
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Favorite anime series
Favorite non-anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 1, 2021)

*Ghibli / Makoto Shinkai*​
Studio Ghibli really defined its own standard and character of anime, with its ultra-realistic scenes and down-to-earth looking characters all superbly animated. 

Makoto Shinkai makes ultra high quality anime movies as well. Although the themes tend to be more about relationships and are often more modern and less fantastical.

Surely you must be a fan of some production from these legends. So sketch out your impressions, or synthesize something entirely new and inspired by them!


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 7, 2021)

Let's go for another week. Maybe I'll try to draw Moro or something. Or Haku. Or Moro x Haku.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 28, 2021)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Foreshortened limbs
Ponytail
Gold
Mecha
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Favorite anime series
Favorite non-anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village


Let's go for another theme of the week. This one will go until the second Tuesday of November.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 28, 2021)

The theme of the week is...

*GOLD*​


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 9, 2021)

Last #themeoftheweek was "gold" and ESD submitted a whole mecha made of it!


EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> [HASHTAG]#themeoftheweek[/HASHTAG] Gold



Both classic and technological. Sorta reminds you of Ancient Rome or the Protoss doesn't it? I love how he's just casually flying forward with those thrusters.

Let's see what the next one will be...



Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Foreshortened limbs
Ponytail
Mecha
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Favorite anime series
Favorite non-anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 9, 2021)

The theme of the week is!

*Favorite non-anime series*​


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 25, 2021)

Womens' Hakama/traditional gowns
Video Gaming
Cocktail Lounge
Fairies
Maps/cartography
Motorsport
Wetsuit/plugsuit
Foreshortened limbs
Ponytail
Mecha
DC Comic / Marvel Comic
Tribute to...
Favorite anime series
The Fanverse Clan/Village
Let's go!


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 25, 2021)

The theme of the week is!

Mecha​
Which by conventional English-speaking anime definitions is a humanoid machine whose movements are controlled by a human located in a cockpit within.


----------



## Loni (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey @Bontakun , when is our next contest?  I've found some new skills I want to try out...


----------

